# Opinions for new scape.



## ADGScapes (23 Dec 2018)

Wanting to know what I should use in the future...


----------



## alto (24 Dec 2018)

I’ve no access to Dennerle but either ADA or Tropica are equally good, just different
Follow the recommended protocols for either methodology for best/most consistent results 

You don’t need Power Sand or Tropica GS unless tank is super high powered or you want a long term scape (greater than 1 year) 
Any layering means more mess if you like to move plants about/replace or adjust hardscape

Given you’re young and likely have house moves ahead and may wish to “practise” scapes, I’d keep it simpler - and less expensive 

Water column fertilizers will support and extend soil lifetime

I’ve recently replaced my older Tropica Soil and the increase in leaf growth and root growth and plant density is noticeable ... I tend to limit water column nutrients (re fish preferences) AND my tap water is extremely soft, it’s possible if you follow EI methods, aquarium soils will have a longer “high power” lifespan


----------



## ADGScapes (24 Dec 2018)

Thank you for your response.
You're very right about possible moves although I'd be setting up a nano tank so I could move it... 
I also think long term is best due to costs of re-scaping.

Cheers


----------



## Fiske (24 Dec 2018)

As above, I'd probably choose Tropica soil. GS is nice, but an absolute mess whenever you want to move plants or rescape. GS works fine just capped with gravel by the way.


----------



## ADGScapes (24 Dec 2018)

Yeah I have seen it used many times with gravel. 
Just wanting to know what other people use.
Cheers


----------



## alto (24 Dec 2018)

GS is perfectly manageable beneath Aquarium soil as well - I moved away from it as the S vaillanti were reactive to any _increased_ _organics_ in the water column (released by plant etc moves) - at least that was my assumption as there were minimal measurable nitrates, zero nitrItes and ammonia detected 
With GS underneath it would take a few days of large water changes, before fish activity was back to usual
With just the Tropica Powder, fish would return to usual activity the same day 

The GS forms a rather compact “mud” layer against the glass, but the uppermost layer is much more mobile releasing that “cloud” effect of fines when the substrate is disturbed 

I used it initially as local tap water is extremely soft so it makes good sense to employ an extra nutrient layer for plants ... but then I also found myself wanting to rescape more frequently


----------



## ADGScapes (26 Dec 2018)

Thanks alto 
Much appreciated


----------



## Nuno Gomes (2 Jan 2019)

I'm late but thought I'd share the conversation I had with Tropica customer support a year ago- I asked them about using plant growth substrate under aquarium soil and they said it can be done but it's pointless and it would have no benefits over using just tropica aquarium soil. So I think it's not exactly like the ADA substrate system, in which each product supplements the others. Tropica plant growth substrate is only meant to be used under inert gravel.


----------

